# Trailer



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Selling a boat trailer if anyone is interested. For up to 22' E-Z loader and with Wobble Rollers. New 1500lb Jack 8" wheel and a 1500lb winch. New tires and new Lights.

If Interested Email [email protected] or
[email protected]

I have Pictures on request
:--|Make offer!!!


----------

